# Milan returns great !



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

After 3-4 years with middle-low budget teams, the historic Olimpia Milan can return great ! In fact today *Adriano Galliani*, vice president fo A.C. Milan and president of the italian soccer Serie A, joins the Olimpia Milan president Corbelli in the franchise, while the fashion-king (and 100% milanese) *Giorgio Armani* will become the first sponsor for the next 3 years !

Now Milan can finally dream to great perspectives and return in the giant Filaforum arena !!


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

I cant wait more time for see the Filaforum arena so full :grinning:










:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

That's a great news- I guess Armani will design their jerseys now


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> That's a great news- I guess Armani will design their jerseys now


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

What news: today also *Massimo Moratti* (the owner of soccer's Inter Milan) joins the new society of Milan !

And now with the new sponsors the team has already *a base* of 5 milions of Euro  

I'm waiting more news ...


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

5mio... not bad.
+ticket sale - how many seats does filaforum has?

any signins yet? imo they'll have to completely change the team, if they want to do anything in europe: Schonocini itself is not enough, Cooper (I personaly don't like him), Udrih probably leaving, Coldebella is old...

considering they probably won't even play in Uleb-cup, they could be underdogs- same like this year's Scavolini, with a big return in euroleague after many years.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 5mio... not bad.
> +ticket sale - how many seats does filaforum has?
> 
> ...


Filaforum has around 13,000 seats, and if the things will go quickly well, it'll be almost full alreaday this next season (surely during the play off).

Players: maybe Udrih will remain, if he will not go to NBA at once.
Maybe Schonochini too (it's good and he's very beloved by the fans).

The name about the new coach and the new players are starting to pass from mouth to mouth, but naturally it's still all "air".

But the fans are just dreaming the return of Bodiroga and F.ucka :grinning: 
At least one of the two :angel:


----------



## Volcom (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> But the fans are just dreaming the return of Bodiroga and *F.ucka* :grinning:


Is that really his name? :laugh:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>QuiksilverMaggette</b>!
> 
> 
> Is that really his name? :laugh:


Yes  
In any case you must say not "f.u.c.k-a" , but "fooch-ka" 

Didn't you know him ? he's one of the best europlayer of the last years, a PF that won the gold of the european championship with Italy in 1999.
He played with Trieste in the late 80s and early 90s, then joined Milan (where he won the italian league in season 1995-1996) , then Fortitudo Bologna.
Now he plays with Barcelona.



















Gretz


----------



## Volcom (Mar 28, 2004)

> Yes
> In any case you must say not "f.u.c.k-a" , but "fooch-ka"
> 
> Didn't you know him ? he's one of the best europlayer of the last years, a PF that won the gold of the european championship with Italy in 1999.


Nah sorry mate I'm not really up to date on the Italian League..

Is he good enough to get drafted into the NBA? 

That'd be awesome :laugh: Am I being immature? yes. But that would be hella funny :laugh:


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>QuiksilverMaggette</b>!
> 
> 
> Nah sorry mate I'm not really up to date on the Italian League..
> ...


The Pacers tried to sign him in 2001


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> Filaforum has around 13,000 seats, and if the things will go quickly well, it'll be almost full alreaday this next season (surely during the play off).
> ...


Signing of Bodiroga or Fu.cka would be expensive even for Milan imo.

Udrih won't get into nba- his reality is european bball imo, and it all depends on how Maccabi would feel about him (since he can only be loaned). Considering Milan is not/will not be Maccabi's opponent leaving Udrih in Milano for on more year would be logical...

and here it is my 500th post


----------



## Milos (May 4, 2004)

Udrih is currently trains in a NBA camp, from what i heard (surprisely), he is very impressive and have a big chance to get a contract.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Yesterday Armani Milan signed *Lino Lardo*, the best young coach of Italy (already coach of the year of season 2002-2003).


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

And there are the first names for the roster: James Singleton (a young and very talented "4" that won the Lega2 with Jesi, a true "showtime" player ...) , Dante Calabria (very good 2-3 ) , Gianmarco Pozzecco ( pure 1).

But today there are some rumors even about ... Myers  

Wait to see ...


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

And in fact today afternoon Armani Milan signed *Dante Calabria* (2-years contract).


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Armani Milan signs *James Singleton* , the young revelation of the last Lega2 season.
He's a powerful "4" with good 3-pointer, very good rebound skills ( 12.0 reb. per games) and very athletic.
He's also famous for his "showtime dunks"


----------

